# Pond rakes



## eyegore (Apr 18, 2012)

Any recommendations for a good pond rake? Not looking for the throw type.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I would like to know if anyone has any cool creations or nice takes they use.... 

I just the biggest plastic lawn take. 36" I believe. I have that and a 36" normal metal rake I use. Very labor intensive but gets the job done.


----------

